# Set of Release iso?



## dummy (Oct 6, 2009)

what does each release iso mean?
i've download 
7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso . It is enough to install freebsd?
i got problem when installation.
then what's 

```
7.2-RELEASE-I386-disc1.iso
7.2-RELEASE-I386-disc2.iso
7.2-RELEASE-I386-disc3.iso
7.2-RELEASE-I386-docs.iso
7.2-RELEASE-I386-livefs.iso
```


plz guide me which needs to download to complete installation.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 6, 2009)

*7.2-RELEASE-I386-disc1.iso* is used to install the system, if you want all the packages, you also need *disk2* and *disk3*, but *disk1* contains all needed stuff to install base system.


----------



## ale (Oct 6, 2009)

Read this: 
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html


----------



## ale (Oct 6, 2009)

dummy said:
			
		

> i've download
> 7.2-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso . It is enough to install freebsd?


Yes, if you have a fast internet connection.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2009)

And livefs is what it looks like: a FreeBSD live CD. It replaced "fixit" from the older releases and is mainly used for emergencies.

Note: if you use packages and don't use GNOME or KDE, just get disc1 and install any missing package using "pkg_add -r".


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

You're probably better off not using any of the packages on the CD anyway. 7.2-RELEASE was released some time ago and the packages on the CD/DVD are somewhat outdated.

Just install the base OS and once that's running set PACKAGESITE to a mirror close by and use pkg_add -r to install GNOME/KDE/Whatever.


----------



## dummy (Oct 7, 2009)

*thx*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> You're probably better off not using any of the packages on the CD anyway. 7.2-RELEASE was released some time ago and the packages on the CD/DVD are somewhat outdated.
> 
> Just install the base OS and once that's running set PACKAGESITE to a mirror close by and use pkg_add -r to install GNOME/KDE/Whatever.




i'm using wifi 8kb/sec :e ...
i'm going to get Dis1  form net cafe`
:e


----------

